# Mapmaking Discussion & Philosophy (WIP/Critique) > General and Miscellaneous Mapping >  Experimentation

## Cameron Ballard

So, I wanted to see if I could create a map in GIMP from a pre-existing image (for some reason the first thing that came to mind was a trilobite). In the process of making this map, I discovered a method of showing (localized) continental drift--and it involves liberal use of the airbrush tool.
I might include a full tutorial later if you guys want one.
(Original image credit: no idea. Found it on Google Images.)

----------


## Chick

Now there's a geologist's nightmare -- continental drift on a phacops rana  :Smile:

----------


## Azélor

Look like Dubai's next development project.

----------

